# Looking to save some cash on this years Costume?



## layton_21 (Sep 27, 2010)

Trolling around for inspiration and costume ideas for some props, I ran across this today. Costume express is offering a deal where you pay $15 dollars and get $30 to spend towards a costume. Looks like the only catch is that the deal expires in about 18hrs. They are running this offer through one of those new online coupon companies.

Here's a link to check it out.

http://livingsocial.com/deals/10400-50-off-halloween-costumes/social_share?ref=addthis-share5


----------

